# Playing Hooky at the North Jetty



## fishingntexas (Nov 29, 2007)

My name is Rick and we are new to 2cool as this is my first report.

My Buddie Randy and I decided to play hooky Wed the 14th to get away from the everyday hustle and went to the North Jetty's.That's Randy in the Pictures and he was the only catcher man on the boat. He caught 2 Sheep head and had a Bull Red shoot under the boat which broke his line. We started at 7:30 and finished at 1:00pm. Water was green and smooth and the day was sunny.I was skunked(first time Randy has ever pulled that off). We expected the day to be unproductive. Still beats the office! Hopefully next report will be about many big ones!

RDR Fishing crew!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

a slow day on the water beats any day in the office!


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Pretty day, no doubt.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

good day on the water! you would be surprised how many people are on 2cool! hope the boss don't see this post lol j/k


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Sounds like a fun trip - wish I could get away with that sometime.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Great pics and welcome aboard.


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

nice pics, Im jealous.. i couldnt get away this week..


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

Good job on the post :biggrin:! How I do love those Jetties. Did you guys just stay in one spot are hit a few holes? What type of bait were you throwing? Thanks!


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

Good job Tex. I was out there as well. We were @ the boat cut. Glad yall caught some fish. We were gonna cruse over by yall to see how yall were doin and fish that rig, but we figured it was too close to where yall were.


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

That is one of the best places to go when you are feeling "sick"!! I have cured many of illnesses at those rocks, just ask my boss!! :cheers:


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Yea Sure Beats Working*

I been in that same spot many times mtself. Glad to see a catch. I will though buy you a new hat. That emblem belongs in Maryland not Texas. :hairout:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics. Feech had a case of lock jaw with the moon, high pressure moving in and the freaked out weather.. Just look at all the reports in....LOL

You certainly caught a milestone high..

Welcome to 2cool.. Green water heading your way...


----------



## 2muchjuice (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice report and fish! Thats one helluva sheepshead!! WTG That more than a meal for sure. Dont get much better than fightin a monster sheep, they fight like nothin else. Thanks for sharing


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats on the fish and welcome to the show.


----------



## Redfishing1983 (Nov 21, 2008)

nice sheepies, I know today I was hoping that I could have been out there instead of in the office


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*****in fish!!


----------



## Playing Hooky (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks like a great day to be *"Playing Hooky!"*


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I could have set out there all day with those calm seas and just reflected on God's graces. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Jigster (Aug 11, 2004)

FishingTexas I think your boss knows.....wanna bet?


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

You played hooky and post your pic on the web? Hope your boss doesn't surf this site


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

nice sheepies and that second pic is cool.


----------



## fishingntexas (Nov 29, 2007)

My boss said if I miss work I better be fishing or really sick. He's one of us.
Fishing with the blackberry, right Jigster!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

nice job


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to 2cool. We have received some very good advice here and made some awesome friends that we now fish with. Without this website we would have never had these opportunities. We had our best flounder season last year due to our new friends. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thats my boy guy la duech. i knew he could only catch them nasty sheepheads


----------

